# MF 4609 cab blower fan



## Big Tom Perkins (May 19, 2021)

Hi all I have a MF 4609 with a cab and the blower fan for the AC and the heater is not working. I have checked the fuses but they all seem fine. I'm not sure what to do next. I'm not even sure where the blower fan is located. Any suggestions?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Big Tom, welcome to the tractor forum.

The blower fan on your tractor is probably built into the overhead of your cab. On a John Deere cab, I pull the roof off, but I don't know exactly how to access it on a MF 4609, you will have to get a shop/repair manual. See attached downloadable manual ($35 price is reasonable). PDF format. You can print out pages you want and have a hard copy to work from.









Massey Ferguson 4608, 4609, 4610 Tractors Service Workshop Manual


Repair and Service Manual.




 therepairmanual.com


----------



## Big Tom Perkins (May 19, 2021)

BigT said:


> Hello Big Tom, welcome to the tractor forum.
> 
> The blower fan on your tractor is probably built into the overhead of your cab. On a John Deere cab, I pull the roof off, but I don't know exactly how to access it on a MF 4609, you will have to get a shop/repair manual. See attached downloadable manual ($35 price is reasonable). PDF format. You can print out pages you want and have a hard copy to work from.
> 
> ...


Thanks Big T
I have downloaded the manual and will give it a go.


----------

